# What size Fermenter needed?



## badmario (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello, I have done only 5 gallon batches of Wine up to this point. However, I purchased from my LHBS a 6 gallon pail of juice, which I will pair with an 18 lb lug of grapes. 

Any suggestions as to what size fermenter will be necessary? Along with this any suggestions for a discount website to purchase a larger fermenter, whether it be 8 or 10 gallons? THANKS!


----------



## Poni (Apr 3, 2013)

Are they red grapes? My home depot sells a sweet 20 gallon brute can (gray in color).. i have been meaning to get it for smaller ferments.. that should do it


----------



## badmario (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes, they are red grapes. I'll look into home Depot..


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm assuming you have a fermenter that you've been using for your five gallon batches. Put half of your juice and grapes into that, and the remaining in the bucket that came with the juice. 

Where did you get your juice?


----------



## badmario (Apr 3, 2013)

Good point that may be a possibility. We got 4 pails at a shop in PA that are coming from a distributor in Hammond, NJ. He is bringing them in from Chile.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree with Poni, i own three different sizes of these Brutes.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh, 4 pails, you'll need a little more space. Are they all the same juice?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 3, 2013)

badmario said:


> Good point that may be a possibility. We got 4 pails at a shop in PA that are coming from a distributor in Hammond, NJ. He is bringing them in from Chile.



Harford Vineyard is in Forest Hills - a little closer to you than NJ. They will have juice and grapes.


----------



## badmario (Apr 3, 2013)

We have 4 different pails. So I was hoping to keep it at just 4 fermenters because 8 is a lot in addition to what we already have.

Reason I'm using NJ is I'm not currently in MD, but rather spending time with family in Pennsylvania. I will definitely check out what you mentioned as a resource for Maryland.
Clarification: Came from Hammonton, NJ from Gino Pinto INC.

The brute can looks like a nice option, but can anyone confirm it being food grade? I don't see anything specifically outlined at homedepot.com.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2013)

I am not sure if eveyone else would agree, but my rule of thumb is to allow (At Least) 30% headspace for a primary fermenter. 

So, for 10 gallons of juice, you need a 15 gallon fermenter at a minimum.

johnT.


----------



## WI_Wino (Apr 4, 2013)

badmario said:


> We have 4 different pails. So I was hoping to keep it at just 4 fermenters because 8 is a lot in addition to what we already have.
> 
> Reason I'm using NJ is I'm not currently in MD, but rather spending time with family in Pennsylvania. I will definitely check out what you mentioned as a resource for Maryland.
> Clarification: Came from Hammonton, NJ from Gino Pinto INC.
> ...



Rubbermaid site says it compiles with NSF Standard 2

"NSF/ANSI Standard 2: Food Service Equipment
Equipment commonly known as 'fabricated food equipment': kitchen, bakery, pantry and cafeteria units, and other food handling and processing equipment including tables and components, counters, shelves, sinks, hoods, etc."

So, probably food safe?


----------



## Enologo (Apr 4, 2013)

WI_Wino said:


> Rubbermaid site says it compiles with NSF Standard 2
> 
> "NSF/ANSI Standard 2: Food Service Equipment
> Equipment commonly known as 'fabricated food equipment': kitchen, bakery, pantry and cafeteria units, and other food handling and processing equipment including tables and components, counters, shelves, sinks, hoods, etc."
> ...



I just picked up the 2620 (20 gal) brute in white which is supposedly NSF and USDA approved. My thought was to be able to do (3) 6 gal. juice pals in this??


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 4, 2013)

Enologo said:


> I just picked up the 2620 (20 gal) brute in white which is supposedly NSF and USDA approved. My thought was to be able to do (3) 6 gal. juice pals in this??


 The brute is the way to go but I am really sorry to be the one to burst your bubble. What you bought is too small. Please return it now and get the next bigger one in grey if you have to. I also made the same mistake but kept it anyways and now I own all three sizes. As mentioned earlier buy a fermenter about 30% bigger then your batch. Your 18 gallons will be so close to the top if you even breeth on it, it'll spill out. When your fermentation begins it'll be like red lava flowing out of the mountain top. Forget about anyroom for oak or other additions that cause wine to foam up like nutrients. Get what im saying? Fix it before dumping your wine in it, sorry!


----------



## Enologo (Apr 5, 2013)

Dang!  Thought I had it figured out. I guess I could always split it up between the 20 and my 8 gal fermenter since the next size up would be the 32 which would be a little awkward and won't fit on the shelf. I keep the fermenter on the shelf so I can rack later on so there is less wrestling around. I also have a few 6 gal empties if I really have to spread things out. Such is life. Still learning, still having fun and drinking the results can't get much better than this.


----------



## Poni (Apr 5, 2013)

When i have a must in a brute i just scoop the must outta the brute and into the press.. there will be some pressing since there are grapes involved right? Or just split it up, thats fine too


----------

